
Interview with Mike Faith of Headsets.com about Silicon Valley and startups - ars
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10323076
======
Bizguru
Great point about the difference between Uk and us business. I would love to
see how Mike Faith did if he tried the headsets business in the Uk.

